# eye



## JackSPr (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello, it's my first time posting in the forum. Here's an eye I drew earlier, as you can see.. I'm new to this, I've just recently been drawing face features although I've always been interested in arts. 
I'd really like to know what you honestly think of it and any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------

